# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 How to modify datatable and add combox values

## Makumbi

Please how can i modify the following fields and make them comboxes and add values 
example  MODIFYING the code below
SEX =Values MALE, FEMALE
CLASS= PRE,P1,P3,P3,P4,P5,P6,P7
STDTYPE= DAY, BOARDER,NEW,OLD,OLDREPEATER
nOTE 
STREAM : this combox gets its values from a table streams in the DATABASE




> @Code
>     Layout = Nothing
> End Code
> 
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> 
> <html>
> <head>
>     <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />
> ...


below is my student controller



> Imports System.Web.Mvc
> Imports System.Web
> Imports System.Linq
> Imports System.Data.SqlClient
> Imports System.Data
> Imports System.Configuration
> Imports System.Collections.Generic
> 
> Public Class StudentListController
> ...

----------

